# Is this worth considering?



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

https://hartford.craigslist.org/grd/d/nigerian-dwarf-goats/6376043096.html
I have for a while really wanted a Nigerian dwarf goat for the high butter fat percentage in the milk and all that i have seen have been very good in temperament. I was just wondering if 100$ for a Nigerian is a good deal the ad doesn't say if they are registered.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Grade means not registered and may not be full Nigerian. But that is a cheap price. I would suggest getting 2 so they have a buddy their size going into a herd of full size goats.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

That is an excellent price, but sometimes you get what you pay for. Is there any way you can see her dam? I'd hate to see you saddled with a doe who has tic-tac teats!!! And I agree with getting another mini in case the big gals gang up on her. (I have LaManchas and Nigerians.)


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Price is good but like groovy said you get what you pay for. I'd ask for some pictures of her set up or even go out to see her in person. And definitely ask about udders of her dam and great Dams.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Also ask if she's been milked before and if so, how much she gave. Not all NDs milk well.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Ditto here. If the teats are super small and she doesn't have a good production history behind her, you could be spending a LOT of time for very little milk.


----------



## Old Post Farm (Nov 15, 2017)

ok thank you.


----------

